# Synthetic and Metal



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Greetings,

I made this frame over the past week, and finally managed to finish the frame today. This particular frame was an experimental one, i tried removable scales and new materials for the first time and it worked out great.

*Specs*

Frame - DKC Ergo

Length - 158mm

width - 85mm

Shooting Gap - 41mm

Stock thickness - 8mm

Material - 6061 T6 aluminum

Laminate - Coyote Brown Boltaron

Scales - 6.35mm CE Phenolic Composite

Hardware - 6.35mm standoffs, 6-32 stainless steel hex screws.

Finish - Scotchbrite Satin

I think thats about it ? ... hopefully the pictures will tell rest of the specs.













Thanks for looking.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Metal Genius! :wub:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Your stuff is always great. Quality work Danny.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Metal Genius! :wub:


lol ... i wish. 



> Your stuff is always great. Quality work Danny.


Thanks man, i appreciate the feedback.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I was just thinking the other day "haven't seen a DKC catty for awhile" ? Nice to see you back with another classy one !


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Your shooters always come out finished so smooth and nice looking! Feeling quite jealous.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Totally AWESOME!!!! You rocked that frame! Clean elegant and so functional! Way to go!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You are truly awesome!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Now that is very cool! Love it!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Inspiring danny! Epic!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You are the Man Danny! I'm really diggin' the Boltaron. I've been reading up on it. Neat stuff. What are your thoughts on the material?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I was just thinking the other day "haven't seen a DKC catty for awhile" ? Nice to see you back with another classy one !


I've been asking myself the same question .... 



> Your shooters always come out finished so smooth and nice looking! Feeling quite jealous.


Thanks man, some sandpaper and patience goes a long way on the fit and finish.



> Totally AWESOME!!!! You rocked that frame! Clean elegant and so functional! Way to go!


 :king:



> You are truly awesome!


Lol! you too.



> Now that is very cool! Love it!


I'm glad you like it.



> Inspiring danny! Epic!!


Thanks man.



> You are the Man Danny! I'm really diggin' the Boltaron. I've been reading up on it. Neat stuff. What are your thoughts on the material?


Thanks B, Boltaron is really nice to work with. It machines and sands just like wood, maybe even easier. However strength wise, it's brittle compared to G10 or Micarta. I would only recommend it as a laminating material/liner material ...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

danny that is definitely something special,by the way where have you been haven't seen you or any of your awesome shooters on here in a while,hope you are doing ok


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice design---clean lines and clasically simple with high end workmanship. Good fit and finish.

Before I started hanging around here and studying a couple months ago, I used to think putting out a decent slingshot would take around half a saturday morning. Seeing examples like this one have redefined my concept of a "decent slingshot" and brought me to the realization that cranking one out takes more time than I had ever dreamt of before.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> danny that is definitely something special,by the way where have you been haven't seen you or any of your awesome shooters on here in a while,hope you are doing ok


Hey man, thanks for the concern. I've been taking things slower because of my wrist injury. There are loads of unfinished projects i've started but never finished, so expect some more work soon! 



> Nice design---clean lines and clasically simple with high end workmanship. Good fit and finish.
> 
> Before I started hanging around here and studying a couple months ago, I used to think putting out a decent slingshot would take around half a saturday morning. Seeing examples like this one have redefined my concept of a "decent slingshot" and brought me to the realization that cranking one out takes more time than I had ever dreamt of before.


Taking your time helps for sure, i don't usually rush projects ... unless i really have too. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful work Danny.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you are on a whole totally different slingshot making level.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very professional looking Danny awesome work !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful combination of material, sweet looking ss!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Beautiful work Danny.


Thanks Bob.



> you are on a whole totally different slingshot making level.


Hah. 



> Very professional looking Danny awesome work !


Thanks Dan, Btw congrats on becoming a vendor.



> Beautiful combination of material, sweet looking ss!!


Thanks!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome idea with that Boltaron. Colors fit nicely and the overall look is very elegant.

Is there some kind of Metaltubing in the holes of the scales it looks shiny inside?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Danny, VERY NICE craftsmanship!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Awesome idea with that Boltaron. Colors fit nicely and the overall look is very elegant.
> 
> Is there some kind of Metaltubing in the holes of the scales it looks shiny inside?


I thought the coyote brown and micarta would suit well ... i've been thinking of black and brown also.

Nope, no metal tubing inside the scales, It's just the light bouncing off the edge.

Thanks.



> Danny, VERY NICE craftsmanship!!


Thanks Blue, i always appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

" I... AM ...IRON MAN!! " 

SUPERB slingshot, both in design, craftsmanship and finish!!

Everything in it is perfect!!!

Great work (words from a natty guy!!!)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

NICE ! Professional work


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

it's Danny and no doubt! This is awesome.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It sucks

Stay in school dude


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Its beautiful


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Stands apart like a distinguished gentleman among common folk.superb.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would call it art ... really nice


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice-glad to see you back

Rick


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Gorgeous work, you are a real metal worker :thumbsup:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> " I... AM ...IRON MAN!! "
> 
> SUPERB slingshot, both in design, craftsmanship and finish!!
> 
> ...


Hah  thanks Q.



> NICE ! Professional work


Wow, thanks!



> it's Danny and no doubt! This is awesome.


Thanks man, i always appreciate your feedback.



> It sucks
> 
> Stay in school dude


 :neener:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I came back. This time with a napkin so as not to drool on my shirt.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> very nice-glad to see you back
> 
> Rick


Thanks Rick.



> Gorgeous work, you are a real metal worker :thumbsup:






> I came back. This time with a napkin so as not to drool on my shirt.


Do what you gotta' do man.... :king:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> I came back. This time with a napkin so as not to drool on my shirt.


Yeah, drool,........Riiiiiiight :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done Danny!


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"That joy" see their work, always excelling.
excellent, :bowdown:


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible made..are you going to sell it???


----------

